# Ebay laughs!!!



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

I was looking for a Lionel power supply and found this one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-32930-ZW-...063272?hash=item4d3cd4d668:g:Kd4AAOxyffZSVajP

It comes with no box, but the only picture is a box!!!!!!


Please add your finds, we all need a good laugh


----------



## JDaddy (Jun 8, 2011)

That's funny. And the seller I know. He is not a very nice fellow


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

It also says "New" which makes it even more questionable.

There is another listing for the same thing new, but they show it still in the original box and outer shipping box most likely from the manufacturer. 

It's also $133 cheaper than the listing without the box.

Pretty clear which one of the two I would purchase if looking.

Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

I sent him a question. Wonder if he'll respond?


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

If I am not mistaken he has a BAD reputation with buyers, on the OGR forum. Not that I am defending the posters, but one person wouldn't name him, but gave a hint about his posts on eBay, with the hint...he uses a PINK ruler. I had to search eBay, and yes it's him.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

I was looking for the 180 bricks, I brought one for $190, earlier today with 2 bricks. It cheaper to buy it this way that buying the bricks separately Another quirk


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

teledoc said:


> If I am not mistaken he has a BAD reputation with buyers, on the OGR forum. Not that I am defending the posters, but one person wouldn't name him, but gave a hint about his posts on eBay, with the hint...he uses a PINK ruler. I had to search eBay, and yes it's him.


Read that post as well, stay away from the seller with the pink ruler. A real horses arse.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

rboatertoo said:


> I was looking for the 180 bricks, I brought one for $190, earlier today with 2 bricks. It cheaper to buy it this way that buying the bricks separately Another quirk


The transformer and 2 bricks , right?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I think I will ask....does it come with the box?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, that's hopelessly overpriced for what he's selling. I'll sell mine for a lot less with a pair of PH180 bricks!


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Dealt with the pink ruler too.......beware!

-Pete


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

It appears that quite a few both here and over on OGR have had past dealings with this individual. If word gets around enough on both forums, those members may stop buying from him! Will it put a damper in his sales?...I doubt it, but for those in the know, will probably not deal with him. "Caveat Emptor"


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

I have also dealt with pink ruler guy. His eBay ad was for a Lionel Hudson (no tender) with
a broken handrail stanchion. Okay, I can deal with that. By the time the locomotive arrived, two more stanchions were broken and had to be reglued. Now the loco has to be handled with great care - only by me. Not a disaster, but a continuing annoyance that more careful packing might have prevented.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

He is the same guy that buys Menards building and sells them for double on eBay. John I am looking for 180 bricks, if you have ones you want to get rid of let me know


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't really want to sell any bricks, but if I were getting those prices for them, I might reconsider.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2015)

Hope he likes it. At that price, he will keep it for a long time.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

17 negatives in the past 12 months means AVOID


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

*What really slays me is these type of sellers..........*

.........don't seem to realize that we all share or findings here, other forums, Yelp, eBay feedback etc. They just seem to think they will wait for that one dumb sucker that might come along. It annoys me that this Ahole thinks we're all so stupid.

Peter


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

Peter Herron said:


> .........don't seem to realize that we all share or findings here, other forums, Yelp, eBay feedback etc. They just seem to think they will wait for that one dumb sucker that might come along. It annoys me that this Ahole thinks we're all so stupid.
> 
> Peter


There are also the ebay sellers who raise the price of their auction, after no one bids on it or makes an offer or buys it now...
At first I thought they were doing it in anger or frustration, i.e. take that you people who don't know a good deal!
But, then I realized it is a tactic..here is what they do:

1) Post at normal price
2) If it does not sell, raise the price and re-post. Now all those "watching and/or on the fence, regret not buying it.
3) Now that no one bought the auction at the higher price, the seller lowers it back top the original price, or at a price between the original low and the subsequent high.

The result is that anyone on the fence, gets a wake up call and buys the product before someone else does, because they are like "better buy it, it is at a lower price"!
And ebay sometimes will show in red a "Discounted or Price Lowered!" annotation.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I like to watch stuff.
I remember one seller who did what was mentioned above in Chipsets post and added why the heck does anyone constantly watch my items?! AND DON'T BID OR BUY!
*If you watchers don't bid or buy please don't watch! *
Yep, it was added to their description, with other remarks degrading watchers comments.:laugh:

I never understood why someone relists a piece of garbage at a higher price (a buy it now item) when no one bought it at the lower price. :dunno:

I was going to buy something from that seller once until I read the feedback.
With the pink ruler, do you think it is a woman seller? You see the pretty feedback it leaves?
Or do you think it is a :supergay:??


----------



## Stoshu (Jun 20, 2015)

big ed said:


> I was going to buy something from that seller once until I read the feedback.
> With the pink ruler, do you think it is a woman seller? You see the pretty feedback it leaves?
> Or do you think it is a :supergay:??


_
No It's a goofy looking guy with a big nose and an annoying laugh.
One of those people who if you saw walking up your driveway you would
close the door and turn off the lights. I think he worked in a paint booth
with no ventilation. 

He used to have tables at local train shows but no one bought anything.
He would wonder around tables and buy the cheap stuff, disassemble it and
sell it as over priced parts. 

You guy's here have nailed it..._


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

*@Chipset35, I posted this thread on MTJ about just this topic*

http://www.modeltrainjournal.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=16212

Peter


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Just one comment on high price sellers. Do they realize that people viewing their wares are just curious about " Who is selling at that price" and is not interested in the actual item?


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

Not a laugh, but how dumb do they think we are???

Lionel zw-l with a Lionel MSRP: of $899.99, at this seller on Sale for $1,233.63, marked down from $1571.31 Now the funny part, their ebay name " unbeatablesales"

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-ZW-L-TRANSFORMER-/351588835170?hash=item51dc53df62:g:54sAAOSwv0tVbmDN


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

rboatertoo said:


> Not a laugh, but how dumb do they think we are???
> 
> Lionel zw-l with a Lionel MSRP: of $899.99, at this seller on Sale for $1,233.63, marked down from $1571.31 Now the funny part, their ebay name " unbeatablesales"
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-ZW-L-TRANSFORMER-/351588835170?hash=item51dc53df62:g:54sAAOSwv0tVbmDN


I've seen these same sellers list a SINGLE piece of O-42 Tubular Track at $24.99 PLUS shipping. Go figure?


----------



## J. S. Bach (Sep 20, 2015)

Speaking of high prices being asked:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIONEL-6-27...NE-TANK-CAR-3-PACK-TRAIN-SOUNDS-/351604076845

This one caught my eye as I have the same set plus the three-car non-sound set. Note that the "sloshing tank car sounds" sound like someone is inside the tank banging on it with a spike maul!


----------



## Hudson J1e (Nov 19, 2015)

About the original ZW in this thread: EBay printed their meaning of the word NEW in the auction which states, "New: A brand-new, unused, unopened, undamaged item". Even something that was test run can't be considered new under this definition although I would consider it new if it was from someone I trusted. The fact that the ZW has no box and the guy still called it new would raise a flag with me. Nowhere does he explain why it doesn't have a box nor does he ever show any actual pictures of the so-called new ZW. 

Definitely fishy. I agree with you guys. Stay away. The re-listed ZW still has 1 day and 21 hours hours to go. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-32930-ZW-...rhouse-power-supply-set-no-box-/401044244475?

Phil


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

probably a Dash Market place purchase, then resale, 
since Stouts is actually posting their stuff to 'bay, it makes
it tougher or seemingly impossible to re-sale, you are actually seeing 
the product, how it acts on ebay, why try it a second time after you have 
paid the fees. I think I have seen his past purchases on Dash


----------



## JDaddy (Jun 8, 2011)

Stoshu said:


> _
> No It's a goofy looking guy with a big nose and an annoying laugh.
> One of those people who if you saw walking up your driveway you would
> close the door and turn off the lights. I think he worked in a paint booth
> ...


Yeap. This guy is a real ***. Started a fist fight over some clear out trains at the Lionel visitor store in Mount clemens. They had to call the police to settle it. A real bottom feeder.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

JDaddy said:


> Yeap. This guy is a real ***. Started a fist fight over some clear out trains at the Lionel visitor store in Mount clemens. They had to call the police to settle it. A real bottom feeder.


Holey Moley!
I think that fighting around O Gauge trains is a sin.
Kind of like brawling in a field of pretty flowers.


Regardless, I recall the incident Big Ed mentioned.
In fact, I had one ebay seller auctioning off with best offer, buy it now, and bids the Lionel 50th anniversary set (Hudson and passenger cars).
He refused my best offer saying if he did not get $50 less than what he listed it for or higher, he would just keep it.
Kind of like he was doing me a favor.

Last time I checked it was still up for auction and then one day it was just not relisted.


----------



## Stoshu (Jun 20, 2015)

J. S. Bach said:


> Speaking of high prices being asked:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIONEL-6-27...NE-TANK-CAR-3-PACK-TRAIN-SOUNDS-/351604076845
> 
> This one caught my eye as I have the same set plus the three-car non-sound set. Note that the "sloshing tank car sounds" sound like someone is inside the tank banging on it with a spike maul!


_ You think at that price he would at least offer free shipping....
_


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think I'll sell my Vision Line tank car set for those prices!  I'll even toss in the extra three tank cars that match the vision line ones!


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

I like to figure out who the seller is ebay. If I can figure out who it is, I can go to their web page and find it cheaper. A lot of dealers post items on ebay, at their normal price and add the ebay fees to the price.

I know that one is Grzyboski trains in PA. They do like to price high.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

rboatertoo said:


> I like to figure out who the seller is ebay. If I can figure out who it is, I can go to their web page and find it cheaper. A lot of dealers post items on ebay, at their normal price and add the ebay fees to the price.
> 
> I know that one is Grzyboski trains in PA. They do like to price high.


I have bought many items from Grzyboski's over the years, but the thing I do not understand is why they are selling the Lionel Conventional Classics Santa Fe replacement shells that Lionel provided for free to anyone who owned the original funny red/purple engines, and are selling them for $199.
You would think that anyone who still sells that set would include them free like Lionel did and not try to charge for them.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

chipset35 said:


> I have bought many items from Grzyboski's over the years, but the thing I do not understand is why they are selling the Lionel Conventional Classics Santa Fe replacement shells that Lionel provided for free to anyone who owned the original funny red/purple engines, and are selling them for $199.
> You would think that anyone who still sells that set would include them free like Lionel did and not try to charge for them.


Because they can Vince.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Because they can Vince.


Doing so makes the price of the engines plus the price of the shells way to high to be worth it for anyone.
But, I guess if someone wants it bad enough.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You got it Vince, "if they want it bad enough". There's quite a few eBay sellers that practice that, I see stuff that's in the clouds in price, and I suppose it eventually works for them.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

The most important thing to remember with EBay is patience. I tell people, "If you wait long enough, you will find what you want, at the price you want to pay." If you need it "today", you're going to pay for it.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

When I see some of the prices on eBay, I figure the item must be gold plated. But when I look at the item carefully, I don't see any gold plating. I don't get the prices. They are often way too high particularly if the item is "vintage."


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Check this bozo out! This guy thinks this 09 tender is made of gold! LOL
Oh and for additional laughs, read his return terms and how dishonest we all are. OMG. 
Beware of this seller… it smells like overripe garbage. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-11151-THE...341772?hash=item3ab798b60c:g:ibsAAOSwt6ZWWJro


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes, but there are some predatory pseudo-purchasers out there in eBayland. It sounds as if he has had some experience with some. Unfortunately, they do exist.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

Volphin said:


> Check this bozo out! This guy thinks this 09 tender is made of gold! LOL
> Oh and for additional laughs, read his return terms and how dishonest we all are. OMG.
> Beware of this seller… it smells like overripe garbage.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-11151-THE...341772?hash=item3ab798b60c:g:ibsAAOSwt6ZWWJro


I sent the seller a message via ebay asking if this was a typo.
Here is his response:

_Thanks for the question.

The 6-11151 is the Legacy scale tender from 2009. This is not the 6-36847 Stationsounds tender for the starter train set. 

We have the last two available of these rare pieces as we sold one at the last train show for $900, the price is not a typo.

Randy
Brady's Train Outlet _


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I think the seller is correct in his pricing. I looked on eBay for the tender he is selling, and didn't find any. His tender has 6 wheel trucks which makes it unique.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

I am beginning to think the same trhing.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Not that unique… they pop up from time to time for $250. I have two in the closet. But then again, I think I have 5 berks. haha


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

And FWIW, that's only a few quid short of a NEW Legacy PE w/ WS. Better sound set too.


----------



## milehighxr (Dec 22, 2012)

I just bought a ZW-C with the 180 powerhouses at the Rocky mountain toy train show in Dec. I paid $275.00, and IIRC it listed for $499 or 599 originally. The tag on it was for $399.00 retail, and he was asking $300.00. I bet I coulda got it for $250.00, but I didn't wanna kick his teeth in too hard as it was an estate sale.

I do agree too many items are listed for way too much money. Of course I don't sell on Ebay because the fees I would have to pay(really I have to pay a % of what the shipping costs to Ebay:lame are high enough that I'd never sell anything cuz I'd have it priced too high for what I'd be selling.

I also look at everything as being valued at "what the purchaser will pay". If I'm not willing to pay it, it's not worth what it is being priced at to me. When I sell stuff on CL, or forums I try to price it at a price point that I would expect to pay for it myself, usually not much more than 1/2 cost of new at the highest. 

I did manage to score a Legacy 990 on Ebay recently for under $300.00 shipped. I watched the auction and then outbid the highest bidder during the last 15 min, and kept an eye on it until I won it. It had started at like $200.00 IIRC.


----------

